# Making My Own Endless Bow String Jig



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

The distance from post A to B is about 8" on center. The posts them selves are about 6" height plus the pin. these are not standards just what mine measures


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

The jig in that vid sure looks like some of Munches work (his earlier stuff). If it is the dims go like this:

Post to post; 8.5"
Post height; 6"
Main post dia; 1"
Minor post dia; .31"
Base; .75x1.5x10.5"

I would make two changes to the pictured unit, if it is what I think it is, and they would be to remove the lip at the top of the posts and to make the small post diameter .250".

You could save yourself some work and just buy his jig. It's very solid and comes with a stretcher for a very reasonable price.


----------



## CJ0206 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you both for your quick replies, I shall adjust my measurements accordingly :smile:

To be honest Vortex69 I want to play about in the workshop as well as save money but I really appreciate the details and may have to buy one if I can't find time.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

i made mine 6" post to post ,works ok for compounds not good at all for recurves or long bows. 8" p-p should be fine. i still need to change mine after 7 years. good luck finding time to build one, i know how that goes.


----------



## CJ0206 (Jan 14, 2013)

I shoot recurve but if I ever get a compound that's useful thank you


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

So you would need 8" post to post for recurve? And would 5" high work? I'm working on my own going off of the Texas archery design


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

x-slayer1440 said:


> So you would need 8" post to post for recurve? And would 5" high work? I'm working on my own going off of the Texas archery design


i made mine 6'' tall , 5 '' will work. loop serving for recurve is 3.5''-5" long. long bow 3"-4" ,compound 1.5-2". so 8'' post to post is fine.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

hoyt em all said:


> i made mine 6" post to post ,works ok for compounds not good at all for recurves or long bows. 8" p-p should be fine. i still need to change mine after 7 years. good luck finding time to build one, i know how that goes.


He was talking height of the posts i believe not width like im assuming your referring to??? for width i would make 8" on the small side for width, i think 10" is optimal for width between posts



x-slayer1440 said:


> So you would need 8" post to post for recurve? And would 5" high work? I'm working on my own going off of the Texas archery design


height of the posts is all in how you want it, 5" or 8" you can make ANY string as long as you have room to serve. theres nothing different in a recurve string vs a compound string in building really


----------



## cryer1013 (Dec 17, 2011)

what can i make my post out of, i prefer steel not wooden ones?? Anyone happen to have a post design drawing or prints on the post themselves?? Info would be greatly and highly thought of!!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

generally speaking I agree steel is the best material. In my mind you want a post and base that are solid and sturdy. having flex in the system just makes your job a lot harder. My jig has tapered steel posts 1.5" at the base and .75" at the top with a .25" post. the plates they screw into are 1/2" thick. With that design it is sturdy enough that I can also use them as the stretcher and never have to remove the string from the jig to stretch it. I'm uniquely lazy in that regard. you can see my press plans here

http://nwspinner.com/index.php/patsstringjig


----------

